# Indian town with Charlie Chaplan obsession



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/8631348.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now there are some folks who know how to honor someone


----------

